# 99 MK3 Jetta Manual Transmission Fluid Check



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

I know there is no real way to check it, but i need to be sure its full, what do I do?


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: 99 MK3 Jetta Manual Transmission Fluid Check (CWorthington)*

Bump.


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

Bump!
100 views
Some one has to know....


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

on mk3's there a check plug on the side...your supposed to squirt oil in there until it runs out. you need a 17mm hex to remove it, but i use one of my wheel lugs with a wrench. I recommend removing the drain plug (same size, 17mm hex) and changing the gear oil in it if its never ben done. 75w90 GL-4 oil is what you need. NO gl-5 oil, it has sulphur and will eat away your brass synchronisers....


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (harmankardon35)*

underneath the motor i got one 17mm hex plug that i believe goes to the transmission fluid.... wheres the other at?


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (CWorthington)*

fill/check plug is on the front side. I highly recommend using redline MTL... great cold weather shifting


----------

